# Thomas & Thomas



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm looking for some new rods and am eyeballing the Exocett.
For those of you who have owned/thrown one, whats your opinion on it?
What other manufacturer does their build quality/action compare to?
Whats their warranty process like?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I went 8wt shopping a couple months ago. We have a shop called Sportsman's Finest, and they sell pretty much every high end stick you can think of. I spent about 3 hours there and threw just about every 8wt they had. Hardy, Loomis, Sage Salt HD and Method, Scott Meridian, and the T&T Exocett. The Meridian and Exocet were my two finalists. I ended up with the Meridian, but I don't think you could go wrong with either. The Exocett is a gorgeous rod and it was a rocket. For me it came down to getting a fly from my hand to a target about 60 ft away as fast and accurately as possible, and I felt the Scott was SLIGHTLY better at that which probably has more to do with my stroke than the rod. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

Thomas & Thomas is the current flavor of the month in the saltwater world. I cast the Exocett in a few sizes at IFTD and came away fairly impressed but not blown away. Pretty quick with a softer tip than something like a Method. I'd say they compare well with the Meridian. Craftsmanship is right up there with my Winston rods. I like the fact that you can order them with Recoils.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Tailer said:


> Thomas & Thomas is the current flavor of the month in the saltwater world.


I haven't messed with them but I know T&T has been a well thought of stick in the trout world for a long, long time. But you're absolutely right about saltwater, they have put on one helluva ad blitz for their saltwater rods for the last 3-4 years or so starting with their Solar lineup.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

I have the 8 and 10 wt. I just ordered the 10 wt TH surf rod.

The rods are medium fast action. When I have the whole head out and I’m trying to punch out a longer cast it feels like I’m loading the rod down to the cork. For me this makes it a good short and medium distance rod. Most of my casts are 40 - 60 ft so the rod works for me.

Maybe the best marketing ever?

It’s a matte blue finish which feels stealthier. I wear my one piece beige ninja suit to compliment it while on the bow. The finish is so far beyond my other rods which have been Sage, Loomis, and Hardy.


----------



## bluetruckoutdoors (Oct 17, 2018)

UnitedFly said:


> I'm looking for some new rods and am eyeballing the Exocett.
> For those of you who have owned/thrown one, whats your opinion on it?
> What other manufacturer does their build quality/action compare to?
> Whats their warranty process like?
> ...


Hey Steve!

I’m the southeast sales rep for T+T. I live up in Charleston, SC but 239 Flies in Bonita Springs is a FL dealer of ours. (And as friendly and professional as they come) If you want to cast a rod they can make it happen!

Our warranty is about like everyone else in the industry these days. $55. (Don’t forget to register your rod online) Our fit and finish is one of the things we have always been known for. American craftsmanship at its finest. Yes you can custom order rods from a dealer with Recoil guides. (My personal preference) As far as the action I agree with most of the other posts. Fast but a softer tip. Made to be accurate at typical fishing distances but still has plenty of power where it counts. The rods prefer relatively true line weights. My favorite line for the Exocett is a Cortland Liquid Crystal Flats / Tarpon taper or the new Cortland Bonefish if you prefer the feel of a PVC line over PE. Heavier Rio lines like a Flats Pro underline by 1 (7wt line on 8wt rod - IMO)

I hope this helps! Happy hunting. 

-Brighton Ernest
[email protected]


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

You know what I’d love to see, a slow motion video comparison of all the Yellowstone rods being casted at each distance interval.

I have footage casting the Asquith 9, Method 9 and Exocett 10. I use the footage to work on my cast. In the hands of a competent and consistent caster I think it would be far more useful that caster “notes” for each rod.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

since I own a 8,10, &12wt exocett, I think ill chime in. in 2017 I set out after the black fly shindig to get me some new rods as my old blue st.croix were getting some age. for my stroke, the action was perfect. I have a lazy cast (not fast & jerky, nor a hard haul) I found that the exocett with the right line (which it can handle a lot of them) is a finesse cannon. the sa tarpon tapers are perfect for these rods, not too heavy nor too light. I now have the rio d.c. bonefish on my 8wt and it handles most things easily. are they a 100ft shot rod every cast? no, but I don't know many people that can do that either. where they show their money at is the 30-65ft shot. its almost effortless.
I have had the misfortune of sending my 8wt back to them for warranty. I lost a battle with a large jack the sunday after thanksgiving 2017. ended up south of st.vincent island when the sleeping [email protected] decided to run to mexico from the side of my boat (I was by myself and trying to grab a 42in jack by myself). the rod broke when I felt it touch the keel of my bay boat (completely my fault as I got lazy and only dropped tippet to 20# seagar flouro). I sent back 90% of the bottom section as the rest was in the gulf. 3 weeks later I received a call from Indira and paid my $55.00. my new rod was shipped that day. so if you're worried about warranty... don't. their build quality is equal to or *better* (my personal opinion) to all the top rod makers out there. my final 2 rods in my new rod journey was the exocett and the meridian. needless to say who won.....

also if anyone ever catches that dam jack with my mullet fly in his mouth, I have a $55.00 reward for his capture.


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

I purchased the Exocett last year for tarpon season, 12wt. It’s a cannon, loads quick and is accurate. The quality and build are top notch too. I then proceeded to break it off on a good size tarpon. Decent turn around with the warranty program. I had a new one back in 3-4 weeks. My everyday rod is the Meridian but I’m considering the Exocett in a 6 wt.


----------



## BGBrown311 (Feb 15, 2016)

I have an Exocett 10 &12 as well as the Exocett 350SS. They are my go to rods and have caught everything from Tarpon to Summer Flounder. I can tell you that working with T&T for warranty repairs for my customers has been very easy and everyone in the company is great to deal with.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Are Exocett warranty repairs common?


----------



## BGBrown311 (Feb 15, 2016)

The rod that have come through my shop broken are all user error. Proportionally to what we sell, they do not have any higher warranty rates.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone had any experience with the 6wt Exocett?

Looking to add a 6wt to the skiff in addition to my daily 8wt Meridian. Considering ordering another Meridian but have heard great things about the T&T?


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Im kicking up an old post. Crystal coast surf fishing on cape lookout. Kinda want the Exocett Salt. Trying to get a recommendation on line and reel for the 10wt. Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Can't comment on their current line of rods but Thomas & Thomas has something special going on in the rod building world. I built two of their blanks into rods more than 25 years ago (Horizon blanks, two piece, long long discontinued -a 10 and a 12wt with Powell reelseats meant for lots of hard work with clients). Those two rods were in service for many years with only one broken (the 10wt) and with a new tip section from T & T to wrap up myself it was back in service... About two years ago I broke the 12wt (not on a fish - call it tired guide's error if you want to be polite...).

Contacted T & T, confirmed that they hadn't made a Horizon blank in many years - then was pleasantly surprised to learn that they'd be glad to make me a tip section - for less than $70 (two years ago, have no idea what that would cost today) and all they'd need was a 10" sample of the butt end on the broken rod... 

Can't think of any rod company that could or would provide such service - not in today's world... my hat's off to them...


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Rocksteady1 said:


> Im kicking up an old post. Crystal coast surf fishing on cape lookout. Kinda want the Exocett Salt. Trying to get a recommendation on line and reel for the 10wt. Any feedback is appreciated.


Do you mean Exocett Surf?


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

brokeoff said:


> Do you mean Exocett Surf?


Yes. But I like my name better lol.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Rocksteady1 said:


> Yes. But I like my name better lol.


I can get you someone's contact info that has fished the 10 wt and 12 wt for several seasons. Unfortunately, he also snapped both rods within a few weeks of each other. He should have a very good idea of the line wts and head lengths that worked best.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

bluetruckoutdoors said:


> Hey Steve!
> 
> I’m the southeast sales rep for T+T. I live up in Charleston, SC but 239 Flies in Bonita Springs is a FL dealer of ours. (And as friendly and professional as they come) If you want to cast a rod they can make it happen!
> 
> ...


Except that replacing your own cork handle voids your warranty ! I could never understand such a poor policy from an otherwise reputable company.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

never fished the surf rod, but i do have an exocett 10 & 12. both of them i love the amp tarpon taper on. i underline my 12 with 11wt amp. i also have sa saltwater taper for the 10wt as well for winter bulls/jacks.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

I've got an Exocett SS 160. Flawless construction, excellent tube and rod sock (it's the little things). Haven't needed any service, but they've responded quick to my questions. Mine is joy to cast.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I am a huge fan of the T & T Exocett. I have a 7wt, 8wt, and 9wt. Their rods are a work of art and have the performance on top of that. I throw a Wulff BTT underlined on each one (7wt line on the 8wt, 8wt line on the 9wt, etc.). I have not had any warranty issues with the rods, but have contacted the company a few times with prompt responses.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

I have the Exocett 6wt and 8wt, couldn't be happier with T&Ts rods. Personally pair them with Hatch reels and SA Amplitude lines, SA bonefish for the 6wt and SA grand slam for the 8wt.


----------



## Chopsflyfishes (Aug 26, 2018)

I've got an exocett 8wt paired up with a Nautilus NVG 7/8 with cortland all purpose in 9wt, and it is awesome. I usually run an 8wt H3 but the exocett has a little more tip action, still plenty of juice for distance casting but super nice in close. I actually broke it after a day (ferrule slipped or something similar on a cast) right before they shut down due to the Covid situation but for $50 I've got a brand new section and it took 7 weeks with a ~3 week shut down so about 4 weeks all said and done. Cannot speak highly enough about them.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

I’ve casted the Exocett 8 wt at a convention and it was amazing.
I personally have the t and t zone 8 wt and it is also an amazing rod. I didn’t feel much difference in the exocett and the zone and the fit and finish is phenomenal for a mid tier rod. I purely chose it because of my budget but I would recommend both of those rods to you.
EDIT: just realized this is 8 years old.


----------

